

Don't Let the Computer Bully You - panic
http://www.oualline.com/practical.programmer/bully.html

======
lloydde
I stumbled upon oualline via a typo in the browser address bar. The hacks in
this article are great, "All right everybody, only one person per table."

I wonder what year this was authored? The wayback has a 28 Apr 09 copy of it.

Only, after did I notice some of the great books the OP authored.

Who has recent stories of not letting computers and their users bully them?

------
MichaelCrawford
I didn't file my previous company's IRS Form 940 because I didn't pay myself
that quarter, and so had no withholding tax. Eventually the IRS sent me a
letter in which it demanded that quarter's 940.

So I neatly printed my quarterly return, with "0.00" in all the fields. The
IRS of course responded - after a long wait - by demanding my 940 yet again.

I was able to bring the problem to a halt by including a cover letter with my
second filing, to explain that I had already filed and that all the entries
were 0.00 because I had no payroll for that quarter.

